# Shrimp Alfredo



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 13, 2020)

After looking at jar of Alfredo and seen only 3 carbs per 1/4 cup I new what to do with some of the left over spaghetti squash.  This was so good.  Used some blacken seasoning on shrimp.  I only planned on eating half but could not stop.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks real good brian. We do Cajun shrimp Alfredo pretty often and yours looks delicious. Nice house shoes


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks real good brian. We do Cajun shrimp Alfredo pretty often and yours looks delicious. Nice house shoes


Is it to late to edit that?  Was having problems with bone spur and bought a good pair of slippers.  Why did I not do that years ago?  This  Intermittent Fasting  has cured my foot problem and my back!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks phenomenal bud. Very inspiring cook. Man your plate is making me droll


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 13, 2020)

BrianGSDTexoma
 I got a pair of house shoes that I've been wearing for 4 yrs. If i'm in the house I got my slippers on.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 13, 2020)

Wow. Great looking plate there. Shrimp taken to the next level. Comfort food I could see myself eating plate after plate. Wife has  A spaghetti squash I may have to Indian leg wrestle for now. Thanks for the post and inspiration. You nailed it buddy


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2020)

That looks great. I've not found a Jarred Alfredo I  like but I make it often enough that it's no big deal. We usually have Alfredo with Chicken or Italian Sausage over pasta. I love the idea of Shrimp over Vegetables. You inspired me!...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks great !


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks great Brian!  Love Shrimp Alfredo, one of my favorites, can't get it that often.  Haven't found any of the jar ones that I like.   And the fact it's low carb is a bonus.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## JCAP (Aug 14, 2020)

Killer plate. Love some Alfredo on pretty much anything!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2020)

We usually just do blackened shrimp, but the Alfredo sauce just kicks it up a notch! Nicely done, gonna have to give it a try! I do have a jar of it in the pantry.
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks for all the kind comments.  This was really good.  Still have some squash and think do scampi tonight.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 14, 2020)

Brian, that looks really good!! Simple, appealing, and I bet delicious. Nice job sir!!

Robert


----------

